# Grizzly G9729 Crossfeed "slop!"



## LX Kid (Oct 25, 2019)

I've had my Grizzly G9729 for 7 or 8 years now and has been given me good service for my little projects.  However, the crossfeed backlash is .018" and is driving me nuts trying to close tolerances.  What, if anything, can be done to make it a little better short of buying a better lathe.  Is there a ball crossfeed kit for my lathe and if there is do you know who I can check with?


----------



## benmychree (Oct 25, 2019)

That amount of backlash is really quite small and should nor effect accuracy, you just have to take up the slack when making adjustments.  When a lathe crossfeed gets to maybe 1/4 turn, it gets inconvenient, but that much and more can be dealt with.  I have heard of crossfeed nuts having adjustment for backlash, but have never heard of ballscrew/nuts in any engine lathe.  Wear is just something to be dealt with.


----------

